# Advice needed after seeing sign



## silencelikeacancergrows (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, guys.

This is actually my first post ever at this forum.

I was recently at a local shopping center and, on one of the traffic poles, I saw a very crudely and hastily written sign that said something to the effect of "Pitbull puppies for sale. Call (xxx) xxx-xxxx to discuss prices." It was literally scribbled with a pen on a sheet of printer paper and then duct-taped to a pole, with a few pieces you could rip off at the bottom with the phone number on it. 

Now, it's possible that this is a responsible breeder, but just judging by the quality of the ad and the general shady nature of it, I'm doubtful. Is there any number I can call to report this? And can I report it anonymously? I'm worried that this guy might somehow find out that I reported him and might, you know, hunt me down.

One complication is that the animal shelter in control of the city where I saw this ad has a pretty high kill rate - around 50%, maybe a little higher. I don't know of any other shelters that can legally intervene in the city. I know that there are some pit bull rescues in the area, but the only way I can get in touch with them is by e-mail, and that would make it possible for the puppy seller to perhaps find out that I reported him.

So what should I do? I was seriously considering just taking all of the phone number strips and throwing them away, but I was afraid someone might see me, like the guy who posted the ad. I did take one of the strips, though. Maybe I can go there at a time when no one else is there and take the rest. But I can really use some advice here.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

silencelikeacancergrows said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> This is actually my first post ever at this forum.
> 
> ...



Is it illegal for a private citizen to sell dogs in your town? What would you report him for?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not understanding your dilemma. Are you hoping the person selling the pups can't find homes for them so that they end up in the high-kill shelter system?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think it's illegal to breed your dog and advertise the puppies for sale. Highly unlikely that this is a good breeder, but if he's not breaking the law I don't really see what you can do.


----------



## silencelikeacancergrows (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess it just seems shady. I don't think it's illegal to sell the puppies, but just looking at the sign led me to believe that this operation is little more than a miniature puppy mill.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

A litter of puppies does not a mill make. 

I suppose you could call the number and ask to go and see the puppies. If they are overcrowded or without food, water, or shelter, you would then have a basis for calling animal control. Right at this moment, though, it seems rather as though you are trying to create trouble where there isn't necessarily any. If you want to help animals, you would probably find several dozen more efficient options for doing so than tracking down and investigating this one person and their one litter of Pit puppies.


----------

